# extending cat 5?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to extend a cat 5E wire above a suspended ceiling so the splice should be accessible. What are my options?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Terminate each side into RJ – 45 plug and then use one of those female to female adapters.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why don't you pull a new cable?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Or use one of these http://www.cableleader.com/cat5e-ju...8eIuM-YLyRLKB5nZb7Zbgpl2CzrkxCtXF4aAtPM8P8HAQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Why don't you pull a new cable?


Why do all that when a coupler will work?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why do all that when a coupler will work?


Agreed. If this was some type of mission critical situation then it would be different. But since they are allowing Jackwad to touch it, it can't be that important so it doesn't have to be absolutely perfect.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

https://www.showmecables.com/cat6-110-type-inline-splice

If you had multiple cables then a cat rated punch down block of the needed size would be cleaner.

There are other factors such as total length, communication speed, and expected test results. Probably would not pass some high end certifications with a tester that costs many thousands, but just fine for 99% of the users. 

Surprising how many methods I seen tearing out old work that the end user had no complaints. From baby wire nuts, jell caps, & crimps. Plus all the kinks and tight bends. Not saying to do it that way. Just that the average desktop PC data line can be done and spliced poorly and still work.

Regardless I would give the customer the options. Tell them the pros (saving money) and cons (not as good as, not certify, etc) and let them decide.
The difference is if there's a problem, or another company comes in and knocks your work they may want a new cable for free. Goes back to the customer trick of wanting you to do things the cheapest way, even something on the border of questionable. But still expect it to work like they paid for the best, & like new when done.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why do all that when a coupler will work?


Have you ever terminated Cat5e modular RJ45's? Above a ceiling? It's easier just to pull a new cable. (it would be easier to put a jack on it and plug a long patch cord into that)
Besides, would you tell your customer, "I'll just splice it above the ceiling"?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Have you ever terminated Cat5e modular RJ45's? Above a ceiling?


 Yes and yes.



> It's easier just to pull a new cable.


 You can't possibly say that without knowing how far the run is and where it runs thru.



> (it would be easier to put a jack on it and plug a long patch cord into that)


 What would be the benefit of that above what the OP wants to do??



> Besides, would you tell your customer, "I'll just splice it above the ceiling"?


Of course, it would be one of their options.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I can put a plug on a cat5e cable on a ladder blindfolded with the crimper in my teeth but I would not. 

I'd put a surface mount 2-port box up there, terminate in two quality cat5e jacks, and connect them with a 1' patch cord. 

The gadget that @active1 posted is a good idea but I don't know of one made by a decent brand. 

Don't embarrass me and make a mess of this with a lot of cable ties.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So now that we have gone thru every single option known to man, Jackwad has to tell us which one he is going to use.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> So now that we have gone thru every single option known to man, Jackwad has to tell us which one he is going to use.


LOL I figured he used wire nuts and a ball of tape and only asked to see if it was really all that hack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Have you ever terminated Cat5e modular RJ45's? Above a ceiling? It's easier just to pull a new cable. (it would be easier to put a jack on it and plug a long patch cord into that)
> Besides, would you tell your customer, "I'll just splice it above the ceiling"?


Yes and yes, many times. 

As long as it works for their purpose customers don't care how you accomplish the work.

As Hack said, doubt it's any type of 'mission critical' situation.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> You can't possibly say that without knowing how far the run is and where it runs thru.
> You tie the old cable to the new one, and pull. Can't be over 328'.
> ...


Not if they want it certified. If it's just for a printer, twist n tape it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Not if they want it certified. If it's just for a printer, twist n tape it.


You need to stop posting while drunk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Not if they want it certified. If it's just for a printer, twist n tape it.


Maybe it's for a phone?

There is no mention of it being certified.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Terminate each side into RJ – 45 plug and then use one of those female to female adapters.


I thought that same thing. I just though there may be a more professional way.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I assume the Cat5 is solid so be sure to get rj45 plugs made for solid wire.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Have you ever terminated Cat5e modular RJ45's? Above a ceiling? It's easier just to pull a new cable. (it would be easier to put a jack on it and plug a long patch cord into that)
> Besides, would you tell your customer, "I'll just splice it above the ceiling"?


That is not possible in this situation.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe it's for a phone?
> 
> There is no mention of it being certified.


Cat 5e is always certified.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Beanies or gray wirenuts.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe it's for a phone?
> 
> There is no mention of it being certified.


That's true. But, phones are typically Cat3, unless it's a T1. I just thought "we" were "professionals" here. I could be wrong. It has happened once before. Anybody can junk in a data cable, splice it in the ceiling, or just run it across the floor. As in any other install, it aint over until it's tested. Besides, I believe splicing a Cat5 cable in the ceiling, isn't a method listed and labeled in the manufacturers instructions, therefore a violation of 110.3(B).
Just sayin'.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cat3.

110.3(B).

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I would ask him to show us where MC cable is listed to be spliced in a ceiling, but he is too drunk to understand the question.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You need to stop posting while drunk.


 Been sober since 1991. But that does sound like a good idea. :no:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

If your trying to adhere to cabling standards ANSI / TIA 568-B commercial cabling splices in horizontal runs are not permitted. 

A horizontal run is a cable from the com room to the work area (user). Bridges taps, and splices are not allowed in horizontal runs. That applies to all TIA TP (cat cable), even cat 3.

Just depends on the use and user if they want to adhere to the standard. Unless it's on the plans it wouldn't be enforceable.

I seen Cat cable used for just about everything from door bells, intercoms, LED lighting, cameras, security systems, door switches, door access controls, lighting controls, jet line, even pulling a van stuck on ice. Not saying it's right, just that it can get used for other than networking.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Crimp an RJ45 end on 1 end. As Hax said, make sure it is rated for solid wire. Punch down a normal keystone jack on the other end. Plug them together. Terminate the new end on a jack and plate as normal. 
I don't care what the 568-B standards say, The above splice done properly will pass with the most expensive fluke tester you can throw at it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is all vaulted and drywall type of ceiling in this bank. So running a new cable is out of the equation. I think I will just do like hax said and use a coupler.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If making these splices was so bad, we wouldn't use patch panels or cover plates, we would run the wire directly through the wall and into the switch and computer using only a single termination in each side.

That's how I used to do it with Coax when I was much more anal and thought it actually helped. Instead of terminating into a cover plate with a barrel connector I would run the coax right through the cover plate and leave a 6 foot tail.

But the end result is that terminations are fine if done properly.


----------



## Bharding34 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just use the coupler and call it a day

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Bharding34 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dan the electricman said:


>


Once those beanies fail in about a year, someone will be back to fix it

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Dan the electricman said:


>


In your pic, that is a cat3 to cat5 splice. A splice like that is just fine because it is only for voice twisted pairs are not usually necessary for voice although they do reduce crosstalk. If that pic was 2 cat5 cables, good luck getting better then 10baseT out of that splice. 
Bharding34, I have never seen a properly done UR splice fail. That being said, NEVER *NEVER!* use UR connectors or beans to splice a data cable


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> In your pic, that is a cat3 to cat5 splice. A splice like that is just fine because it is only for voice twisted pairs are not usually necessary for voice although they do reduce crosstalk. If that pic was 2 cat5 cables, good luck getting better then 10baseT out of that splice.
> Bharding34, I have never seen a properly done UR splice fail. That being said, NEVER *NEVER!* use UR connectors or beans to splice a data cable


I never ever said it was voice.


----------

